# Instrument Cluster Needle Removal. (how to?)



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

How do the needles come off an MK4 Gti instrument cluster? I want to take the face off but i first i need to take off the needles. I dont wanna break it them, how can I safely do this? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Instrument Cluster Needle Removal. (dw11)*

ive been told to use a fork. to gently work them off.
steve


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: Instrument Cluster Needle Removal. (vanaman)*

turn clockwise and pull at the same time


----------



## dw11 (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Instrument Cluster Needle Removal. (Fantomasz)*

a spoon did the trick. lol


----------

